# Loufo Juice - Juice Reviews



## Hooked (3/8/20)

​*LOUFO JUICE – COFFEE*
*Int. - Malaysia*

*Flavour Description: *
None found

*VG/PG:* 70/30
*Nic:* 6mg

*My comments: *

Loufo – Coffee was given to me and I’m unable to find any information on it, other than that the brand is for sale in Malaysia. This was thus a truly blind tasting and I was looking forward to that. My hopes were short-lived.

The fingertip taste was awful, but I will always give a coffee a chance. It proved to be a very strong, dark-roast, bitter coffee with an unpleasant flavour. I had a few puffs then left it until the next day, hoping that it might “settle”. Unfortunately it didn’t. After trying a few more puffs I gave up. I couldn’t even finish a tank.

To sum up, it was a sad waste of a coil.

*Would I buy this juice again:* A most emphatic no!

Mod: Eleaf iJust 3 
Coil: Commercial – SMOK V8 Baby Mesh 0.15ohm
Watts: 80W

*Coffee Review #158*

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DavyH (3/8/20)

That's a shame, because the packaging is pretty damn cool.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

